# Learn how to



## suzanne (Dec 30, 2009)

Learn how to restore bottles, sometimes in minutes, without tumbling.  Updated book explains newest most efficient and least costly techniques. Book is 15.00.  Send check or money order to -
 Suzanne Petersen
 12349 - 95th avenue
 Blue Grass, IA   52726
 See before-afters below.  I picked the bottles because they were the worst ones I could find on short notice.  Please bear in mind that I never attempt for perfection.  I want the bottles to still look old when they are done.


----------



## suzanne (Dec 30, 2009)

OK, I was going to post pictures - but I can't get them on here.  My kids will have to do it when they get home.


----------



## suzanne (Dec 30, 2009)

All bottles were soaked in bleack for 24 hours to get rid of organic debris before any pictures were taken.


----------



## suzanne (Dec 30, 2009)

Picture #2


----------



## suzanne (Dec 30, 2009)

Picture #3


----------



## suzanne (Dec 30, 2009)

Picture #4


----------



## suzanne (Dec 30, 2009)

The bottles pictured above took a week of on and off effort to restore.  The Indian one and the hutchinson were the hardest because of all the case-wear, gouges, and pits.  Those two  are not as clear as I usually like to get them so  probably I'm going to do a follow-up soak on them, which takes about 5 minutes of work.  The light green crown top pop bottle had already had a follow up soak, if you want to see what the difference is.


----------



## suzanne (Dec 31, 2009)

OK, the two worst bottles had their final overnight soak.  Prep was 5 minutes.  Then I spent 15 minutes blow-drying the insides of them and admiring them.  When kids are available I'll have them post pictures.


----------



## suzanne (Dec 31, 2009)

These are the two blackest of the black sheep, all clean and sparkly after their midnight soak.


----------



## suzanne (Jan 1, 2010)

I had to remove some glass in limited areas in the last 2 bottles to  get rid of casewear, clusters of pits, and gouges.  Other than that no bottle surface textures were harmed during this demonstration.

 Cost of materials for restorations of the 8 bottles was 32.00.  That works out to 4.00  a bottle.

 If you have hundreds of bottles to clean and you don't mind the weird slick look you need a tumbler.  If you just want to do your personal collection you don't need one.


----------



## suzanne (Jan 3, 2010)

It's 15 degrees below zero today, so I'm going to stay in and clean bottles. These are not as bad as the previous ones on this post. The beer bottle has shallow scratches, sickness and etching. The medicine bottle has original content etching. They are all sick inside and dull outside. I like bottles like this because they're easy and inexpensive to do. All the bottles we're soaked in bleach overnight.  I'll post after pictures when I'm done.


----------



## suzanne (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm going to be doing housework at the same time.  I don't like to sit too long in one place.


----------



## suzanne (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 3, 2010)

I miss the "other thread" it was rather absorbing! []
 You do nice work, Suze!  I've seen it first hand..


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 3, 2010)

...remember this one??


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 3, 2010)

Here's how she looks tonight! []


----------



## madman (Jan 3, 2010)

hmm very interesting! job well done im impressed!


----------



## suzanne (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks you guys!  You rock.   
 I miss the other thread too.  I've decided to to make this thread just as great by posting a picture of myself in a 2-piece.  You'll have to be a little patient though while I spend 6 months getting in shape. lol


----------



## suzanne (Jan 17, 2010)

Cleaning bottle and saving patina:

 Before:


----------



## suzanne (Jan 17, 2010)

After:


----------



## suzanne (Jan 17, 2010)

Actually, now that I'm looking at the after picture, the bottle in real life is more colorful, like it was in the beginning, but without the sick spots.   I might not have got the best angle.  It's hard to get patinas to show up in photographs.  Dana took about 20 pictures before I got a good before one.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Yeah Suze, I kinda like the first pic better! I am admittedly a lover of patinas.. []


----------



## suzanne (Jan 17, 2010)

Don't worry, the patina is still there.  I just have to wait until it is dark  to take the picture like I did before.


----------



## suzanne (Jan 17, 2010)

.


----------



## pissytiredandhungry (Jan 17, 2010)

Looks fine to me.

 Apparently the surface has been polished, and (obviously) the more polished and shiny it is, the more light and glare it's going to capture. In the before picture the bottles surface was still dull and allows the patina to come out in the photo over the glare. After being cleaned the surface is obviously going to capture more shine, and with a regular camera things that shine can create glare in the photo, blocking out the patina. She probably had to focus a light on it to capture the patina to begin with and this is going to cause picture problems once the bottles been polished. I'm sure that under all that cheap photo glare is a nice patina.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi Dana! Nice to see you posting finally! Tell your mom to fix you some dinner, have a beer, and take a nap.. []


----------



## suzanne (Jan 17, 2010)

The wascowwy wabbit has been apprehended.  Now for that beer.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## pissytiredandhungry (Jan 17, 2010)

Oh, so she has talked about me. Wondeful. In my opinion the bottle looks the same as it did before, except, well... clean. That made taking the after picture a problem. Trying to capture those obscure little colors over the glare from the light that is supposed to make them come out was a bit of an annoyance, It was a bitch to take the after picture because the surface was picking up a lot more glare. Not to the human eye, but when I'd look through the screen on my crap cam It was just a bunch of shine blocking out the "patina". Anyway you blew my cover dude, I was supposed to be like a ninja; Sneak in out of the shadows, throw my shuriken of truth, bust out the smoke bombs and dissapear into the night- but then you had to come in and sock me in the face with a reality check... <--- Getting off topic --- Getting back on topic ---> The bottle is fine. the pictures suck. Period. Nothing else to it, shoul've just said that in the first place. Or maybe I should've said nothing because... Errr, well screw it. I've been up for so long when I wake up tommorow and they ask me "What did you type on that bottle forum?" I'm gonna say screw you, wheres my smokes? (Meaning: Oh gee, I was pretty tired, I can't really remember.)


----------



## suzanne (Feb 7, 2010)

In case anyone has gotten the idea that Dana is a stinky, cigarrette smoking sloth I made her post a picture of herself that she took today.


----------



## bottlediger (Feb 7, 2010)

now thats good advertisement

 Digger Ry


----------

